
Show HN: Reading the 'typed.js' way.Suggestions,ideas? - coolvoltage
http://alpha.blinkr.io/s/christopher-columbus-fools-the-jamaicans
======
rahul047
Co-founder here! This was a simple idea that occurred to us a couple of months
back.

We realised that most people nowadays, due to a shorter and smaller attention
span, tend to skip words, lines while reading any form and content. This has
led to a lack of comprehension.

Blinkr helps you read better, while simultaneously creating an aura of
suspense while reading an unfinished document :D

Looking for any sort of feedback :)

